
What Colour are your bits? (2004) - Danieru
https://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/entry/23
======
simonblack
I'm not sure whether the author of the article is playing on words or not, but
in many parts of the world 'your pink bits' is a fairly common euphemism.

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pink%20bits](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pink%20bits)

